# have you replaced your fuel filter?



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i was watching a few youtube videos on fuel filter replacements. One very good How To video is from Chris Fix. >>>>



. Searched youtube for xtrail ''fuel filter replacement'' and found this other dude...



. Figures the Xtrail is in some odd location and not as simple as other vehicles. Anybody change out their fuel filter recently? everything running great in my xtrail but i thought if the fuel filter was easy access and the filter part reasonably priced i could give it a try.....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its doable Tony, but I haven't bothered. Seems to me Otomodo did a good thread on this when he was trying to fix his gas level float, there is also info on the Aussie X trail forum. You will have to source the filter as I dont think Nissan sells it by itself. Access is under your back seat. I mainly use Esso, Shell and sometimes a Petro Can in a pinch so I dont think its suffered from lower quality gas. Supposedly its a lifetime unit, but of course that begs the question what is the lifetime that Nissan is projecting? What do people think-- is this something that should be done to cars that have reached 11 to 13 years of age???


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hello quadraria....my thinking is that it IS a filter and like any filter it will get dirty and in need of regular , periodic replacement. If this particular filter was located in in an easy access spot i could see myself replacing it once a year or at the most 1.5 years. Well, i suppose i will watch that do it yourself video i posted above and do an online fuel filter search. If you have any good fuel filter sources i'd much appreciate any tips.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

2002 NISSAN MAXIMA 3.5L V6 Fuel Filter | RockAuto


got the part number here

http://nissan4u.com/parts/info/164002Y505/

To the best of my knowledge Nissan dealers here do not sell the filter.

Here is the schematic

http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/e...rol/fuel_tank_and_fuel_piping/illustration_2/


Have you really not watched the vid you posted? Its quite good I remember watching it and posting a link a year or two ago.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for the links. Yes i watched the video once and was just watching it a second time to see if i really want to get into replacing it. I have the tools and just need the filter and a decent Sunday afternoon to do the job.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

RockAuto sells it for $11.82CND plus $7.50 shipping . Surprised how cheap $ the filter . I wnder what Nissan parts dept would sell it for if they even offered it? $98 plus a kidney?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Had a couple of secs so phoned dealer part dept, and with a little checking we have confirmed the filter is available and was on some Maxima and Sentra models. It would be special order, only one showing in Canada. He says he has not sold one as of yet for an X trail, and that typically they are a non service item.
The price for the filter from Nissan is somewhere around 25 to 30, and he suggested if doing it to replace the gasket around the opening to the fuel tank at the same time-- believe he is referring to no 1 on the parts diagram. I think he said the part was $28 or 38 cdn.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for your help ! hmmmmm.....so Service says its a non-service item. What a strange filter. It just looks like a plastic piece ...unless one were to cut it open and it has a special sponge or paper filter inside. Odd tho that is a lifetime filter. Now i'm wondering if i should just leave my original alone.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually I have no clue what he is referring to just sped thru the vid and I saw no such gasket, and nothing else was replaced. Maybe its the actual circular plastic retainer that he taps off with hammer and screwdriver? Would probably explain the price.

Here is the filter he ordered on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/p/RYCO-Fuel-Filter-Z678-Fits-Nissan-Maxima-3-5/1838789791

Not sure why but I love confirming parts from another model fit the X trail.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quad, yes it is that plastic retainer that gets gently tapped off with a hammer. Some say it may be brittle and crack while being removed and then not give a good re-seal . i have a hunch that it might still be in decent condition and reusable . I was reading thru the Aussie Xtrail forum on the fuel filter and some were told dont bother/lifetime filter, others were told by Nissan Service it is recommended to replace at the 100,000 klm mark and a few have said they noticed a big improvement ( ''and also felt an increase in responsiveness.''). MXtrail with about 230,000 klms feels great (esp after replacing the cam shaft sensor a month ago....now that really made a noticeable difference...the car scoots very nicely.) All i am expecting from any Filter is just the cleaning function it is designed to do, not up my horsepower. Hey....big thanks again for your Help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are welcome. I know otomodo has dug into his trying to fix the fuel level gauge. Maybe he could share his thoughts as to how delicate the part is, and if any fumes leak out if you don't replace it. For what its worth the filter is much bigger than the old style fuel line filters I used to change on our Hondas.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Here it is

I ve done a small write up on how to dismantle, if you want to do it yourself


----------

